# Who's the dominant champ in ufc right now



## Jitsu (May 29, 2007)

Just wondering who you guys think is a legit champ right now in the ufc...i personally think it's Anderson Silva...i think he will defeat nate Marquardt when they meet...and whoever wins between Rich Franklin and Yushin Okami to meet Anderson Silva will fall against him as well...however...i feel Sean Sherk will lose his title against Hermas Franca...everybody seems to be getting a piece of the title in the welterweight division...Chuck just loss...and Randy Couture is at that age regardless that i think he's a great fighter age catches up eventually and i don't think it will be long before he loses his title...anyway guys just my opionion would love to know what you guys think...i only talk about ufc right now cause i haven't seen much of pride or any of the other mixed martial arts organizations so i can't speak about fighters i really don't know much about even though iv'e heard some great things about pride fighters...marc.


----------



## RyuKyuBushi (May 30, 2007)

I most definately agree....Anderson Silva.....He is going to have to have a really bad day for someone to beat him anytime soon!


----------



## Odin (May 30, 2007)

Jitsu said:


> Just wondering who you guys think is a legit champ right now in the ufc...i personally think it's Anderson Silva...i think he will defeat nate Marquardt when they meet...and whoever wins between Rich Franklin and Yushin Okami to meet Anderson Silva will fall against him as well...however...i feel Sean Sherk will lose his title against Hermas Franca...everybody seems to be getting a piece of the title in the welterweight division...Chuck just loss...and Randy Couture is at that age regardless that i think he's a great fighter age catches up eventually and i don't think it will be long before he loses his title...anyway guys just my opionion would love to know what you guys think...i only talk about ufc right now cause i haven't seen much of pride or any of the other mixed martial arts organizations so i can't speak about fighters i really don't know much about even though iv'e heard some great things about pride fighters...marc.


 
right now? i dont think there is one, the past 9 months in the UFC have seen every title change hands.

Anderson Silva has only had one defence I wouldnt put him in the dominat position just yet.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 30, 2007)

yup, none.  Liddell until a week ago, but thats gone.

If any of the current champs still have there belts in a couple years, then we can answer this question


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 30, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> yup, none. Liddell until a week ago, but thats gone.
> 
> If any of the current champs still have there belts in a couple years, then we can answer this question


 
Absolutely it is wide open in the UFC right now.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 30, 2007)

I agree with Andrew and Odin.  None of the champs have been champ long enough to be called dominant.  All of the "dominant" champs I thought of (Hughes and Lidell basically) have been ousted lately.


----------



## zDom (May 30, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> I agree with Andrew and Odin.  None of the champs have been champ long enough to be called dominant.  All of the "dominant" champs I thought of (Hughes and Lidell basically) have been ousted lately.



I agree with Andrew, Odin and Kenpojujitsu 

Everytime I THINK someone is going to "be dominant" after a spectacular win, they catch one to the noggin in their next fight and a new guy is strutting around with the belt 

I kind of think that is the nature of this particular beast, though. No matter how good you are, _one mistake_ is enough to put you down on the mat  with your eyes rolling around in your head.

Which is something we, as martial artists, need to keep in mind when it comes to self defense, IMO.


----------



## MeatWad2 (May 31, 2007)

Odin said:


> right now? i dont think there is one, the past 9 months in the UFC have seen every title change hands.
> 
> Anderson Silva has only had one defence I wouldnt put him in the dominat position just yet.


 
You are wrong about that.  Anderson Silva has not had a title defense.  Remember, Lutter didn't make weight so it wasn't a title match...just a middleweight bout.  However, I don't think there is one yet either.


----------



## MMAfighter (May 31, 2007)

ya know, i feell ike ANte might actually pull off the win against Silva...after seeing the horrible takedown defense he ahd against lutter....i udnno if he's gonnabe able to stop nate's takedown...as for Sherk...i'm REAL scared cuz sherk is MY MAN!!! hahaha, love that guy....it's gonna be an awsome fight and i thnk Sean's gonna win but it might just kill me if it doens't hahaa....but i think the most dominant champ right now would be....well....can't say....none of these champs have officially defended a title so we'll have to wait and see....Anderson beat lutter but that wasn't a title defense...but having a win under his belt champion or not will give him the edge so...Silva


----------



## Journeyman (Jun 1, 2007)

That guy who hasn't even fought in the UFC yet.  Wonder when he's going to.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2007)

MMAfighter said:


> ...as for Sherk...i'm REAL scared cuz sherk is MY MAN!!! hahaha, love that guy....it's gonna be an awsome fight and i thnk Sean's gonna win but it might just kill me if it doens't hahaa....but i think the most dominant champ right now would be....well....can't say....none of these champs have officially defended a title so we'll have to wait and see....Anderson beat lutter but that wasn't a title defense...but having a win under his belt champion or not will give him the edge so...Silva


 
I am a huge Sherk fan, but I also think Franca is highly underrated.

There hasn't been a champ like Tito or Hughes in a while. It could be because the competition is getting so intense, but I think it has a lot to do with the camps. nobody is stationary anymore. everybody trains with everybody. Sherk COULD be a legit champ, but like selva, has yet to prove it. Serra is amazing, but I think they are going to put him against a big guy and force a loss


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 15, 2007)

Serra is fighting Hughes next so your theory may come true shogun, of course I thought GSP would dismantle Serra and look what happened


----------



## Shogun (Jun 16, 2007)

Joe Divola said:


> Serra is fighting Hughes next so your theory may come true shogun, of course I thought GSP would dismantle Serra and look what happened


yeah, its one of those "anything can happen" situations. I think even GSP thought he would kill serra. but GSP is one of those fighters who matches what there opponent is doing, while Hughes just powers them down.


----------



## zDom (Jun 18, 2007)

Joe Divola said:


> ... of course I thought GSP would dismantle Serra and look what happened



Me too ...  :shrug:


----------



## Bujingodai (Jun 23, 2007)

Its anyones game right now.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 23, 2007)

I agree with all, there is no clearly dominant fighter in the UFC. All of the titles have changed hands. I would have considered the last, dominant champs to have been Hughes, Liddel and yes, even Tito, back then (wasn't all that long ago ... LOL). I will go out on a limb and say that Silva is the closest, but as others stated, he needs to fight. Where has he been? At least Liddel and Hughes fought, seemed like they were headlining every other UFC show. Oh well, just my two cents.


----------

